# 2009 Nissan 370Z...!!!



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Having owned both a 96 TT 300ZX and one of the very first 350Zs, I definitely have a fondness for Nissan. Now with the final product details, pics, and stats released, Nissan indeed has a Cayman S challenger if not beater... :yikes: (pics below)



> Earlier this month Nissan released the first official image of the upcoming 2009 370Z Coupe, which is making its world debut at the Los Angeles Auto Show this week, and now the company has released official details for the car, including a rough estimate for its final price tag.
> 
> In the first full redesign of the iconic Nissan Z since its re-introduction as a 2003 model, nearly every piece and component has been redesigned. This includes a shorter wheelbase, greater use of lightweight body materials, a new engine with more horsepower and improved fuel economy, a new seven-speed automatic transmission with paddle shifters, a world's first synchronized downshift rev matching system for the manual transmission, and a greatly improved cabin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm more interested in the Cube


----------



## jaaX3 (Oct 31, 2005)

I like it. I wouldn't buy it, but I like it.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Here's some

BREAKING NEWS!!!!

UGLY!!!!


----------



## Philip81193 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm still not a fan of the door handles, but to each his own. Otherwise a nice looking car!


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

it still has the same POS limited slip = massive inside wheel spin


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

Philip81193 said:


> I'm still not a fan of the door handles, but to each his own. Otherwise a nice looking car!


I agree. They look like an afterthought. 
The 350Z was nice but the interior was plasticy. Wonder if they did better this time.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

pistolpuma said:


> I agree. They look like an afterthought.
> The 350Z was nice but the interior was plasticy. Wonder if they did better this time.


No need to wonder... THEY DID BIG TIME! :yikes:


----------



## ScubaCinci (Sep 4, 2007)

How much?


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Appalling.


----------



## Bethesda E39 (Sep 23, 2008)

That phucker fell off te ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down!


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Bethesda E39 said:


> That phucker fell off te ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down!


:bustingup:bustingup


----------



## chenja 330CI (Jun 16, 2006)

i like the idea of making it smaller... but i don't like the tail lights, door handles, etc.


----------



## justforfun (Mar 11, 2007)

not bad:thumbup:


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

I think I'm going to have to see this in person. Could be it just doesn't photograph right, but I dont like it. Takes a lot of styling cues from the GTR--which I absolutely hate. Styling and interior both seem to be overdone. That's tough for me to spit out because I'm a huge Z fan. Wonder if Bangle has a twin working at Nissan...


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

TXSTYLE said:


>


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

chenja 330CI said:


> i like the idea of making it smaller... but i don't like the tail lights, door handles, etc.


tail lights and most of the other things look fine but it's the nasty lines around the rear side windows. wtf did they have to do that for.


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

HW said:


>


1600 was ugly...


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

HW said:


>


I think I just threw up in my mouth a little...


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

If anything was it's Achilles Heel... it was the drab and hard ass interior. I should know.

Nissan has stepped light years ahead as seen here...


















Under hood:


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

If anything was it's Achilles Heel... it was the drab and hard ass interior. I should know.

Nissan has stepped light years ahead as seen here...


















Under hood:


----------



## GeneArch (Apr 25, 2005)

Look a few threads up... the 2010 Cayman just pwned the 370Z :thumbup:

Nissan is touting their new trans that "blips" the throttle, while Porsche's new PDK transmission is light years ahead.

Price is the only reason to consider the Nissan, the Cayman S is in a whole different league


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

GeneArch said:


> Look a few threads up... the 2010 Cayman just pwned the 370Z :thumbup:
> 
> Nissan is touting their new trans that "blips" the throttle, while Porsche's new PDK transmission is light years ahead.
> 
> Price is the only reason to consider the Nissan, the Cayman S is in a whole different league


what's the price diff between the nissan and the porsche :dunno:


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

GeneArch said:


> Look a few threads up... the 2010 Cayman just pwned the 370Z :thumbup:
> 
> Nissan is touting their new trans that "blips" the throttle, while Porsche's new PDK transmission is light years ahead.
> 
> Price is the only reason to consider the Nissan, the Cayman S is in a whole different league


You're right. They are in a whole different league. The Z was developed as a low cost, high performance vehicle. A great value. Great performance, cheap to maintain. It had the European sports car feel with better reliability.(That is if you can overlook the rust problems.) A car for the average guy. With the 350/370 vintage, they are returning to the 240's roots. And doing it well. It is just overstyled in my opinion.

Porsche on the other hand, is an outstanding car. But it is not targeted at the same buyer.


----------



## GeneArch (Apr 25, 2005)

pistolpuma said:


> Porsche on the other hand, is an outstanding car. But it is not targeted at the same buyer.


Apparently Nissan didn't get that memo :tsk:



> Nissan thinks the new Z will have what it takes to contend with the Porsche Cayman, and it's already said it will be targeting the German sports carmaker with its latest coupe. Previous prototypes of the car have been seen testing alongside BMW's Z4m Coupe and the Porsche Cayman S, suggesting that Nissan may have another segment-leader on its hands.


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

GeneArch said:


> Apparently Nissan didn't get that memo :tsk:


Wonder why. I mailed it in time...or, did I?

Interesting. I wonder what the pricing is going to be. The 350 was a bargain in the sub-$30K range and it attracted a lot of people because of it. Cayman S is a real nice car plus it has the "Porsche" name on it.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

GeneArch said:


> Look a few threads up... the 2010 Cayman just pwned the 370Z :thumbup:
> 
> Nissan is touting their new trans that "blips" the throttle, while Porsche's new PDK transmission is light years ahead.
> 
> Price is the only reason to consider the Nissan, the Cayman S is in a whole different league


I'm a huge fan of the Cayman, and I'm pretty sure the 2010 model will be better than the 370Z, but I'm going to reserve judgment until I've had a chance to drive the Z. Nissan has definitely taken the right direction: the Z is lighter than its predecessor, takes on the classic look of the old Z cars, and appears to be a much better performer. And they did all this for just over half the cost of the Cayman S.

Also, the "SynchroRev Match" feature on the Z is for the manual transmission, and is a cool feature for those not expert at the heel and toe technique. The PDK is a great dual clutch transmission, but many of us still prefer to do it the hard way.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

You have to drive the *Z* to appreciate it


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

Just finished Car and Driver's article this month on the Z. It really sounds interesting. Am looking forward to seeing it in person and driving it.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

I have yet to test drive one (but will, being a former 350Z owner) but a friend of mine has! They are already at most dealerships. He too is a former 350Z owner and indeed is getting one after driving and seeing the HUGE upgrades inside and out to this Cayman S bruiser.


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

I talked to a guy recently who ordered one and whose wife has a Cayman S. He said there is about 20K price differential. You can overlook a lot of faults for that.
I'm still anxious to test drive.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

as a current boxster s (and former '73 240z) owner, i'm surprised it's not more than $20k difference. porsche absolutely *kills* you with their option prices (and you thought bmw was bad). partial exchange between me and my porsche sales consultant, me: "does this price include a steering wheel?" him: "no, base sticker prices are not inclusive of steering wheels. would you like the plebe wheel for $700, the sports steering wheel for $1,500, or the two-tone suede/alcantra wheel for $3,800?". i kid you not.

there's both a nissan and a porsche dealer near my office in tysons. i may have to test drive the 370 next week.

:thumbup:


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

wow i love the new 370z look...might go test drive it...hope I dont like it too much  .... cant afford another car lol


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

hts said:


> as a current boxster s (and former '73 240z) owner, i'm surprised it's not more than $20k difference. porsche absolutely *kills* you with their option prices (and you thought bmw was bad). partial exchange between me and my porsche sales consultant, me: "does this price include a steering wheel?" him: "no, base sticker prices are not inclusive of steering wheels. would you like the plebe wheel for $700, the sports steering wheel for $1,500, or the two-tone suede/alcantra wheel for $3,800?". i kid you not.
> 
> there's both a nissan and a porsche dealer near my office in tysons. i may have to test drive the 370 next week.
> 
> :thumbup:


Absolutely true. 
(BTW, I bought my '72 Z new for about the same price as that suede wheel option:rofl


----------

